# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Безопасность Snow Leopard вне сомнений

## SDA

Дискуссия вокруг безопасности операционной системы Snow Leopard может быть описана как "буря в стакане". На самом деле, явно небезопасными являются массовые платформы, включая Microsoft Windows. Таково мнение исполнительного директора организации Cyber Secure Institute Роба Хаусмана (Rob Housman), который полагает, что вокруг антивирусного приложения, впервые появившегося в Mac OS, слишком много "раздутой информации". В IT-прессе прокатилась целая волна сообщений о том, что Apple наконец осознала существование угроз своей ОС, которая также уязвима для вредоносного программного обеспечения, как Windows. Тем не менее, антивирус способен обнаружить только два вида троянских программ, и оба устаревших. 
"Большинство массовых платформ и систем в значительной степени небезопасны сегодня. Поэтому критиковать Apple смехотворно, - считает Хаусман. – Да, это правда, что приложение для определения вредоносного ПО является дополнительной функцией. Правда также то, что решение включить его в систему может свидетельствовать о внимании к потенциальным угрозам безопасности. Но платформа Apple всё ещё существенно безопаснее, чем Microsoft". Эксперт также отметил исторический интерес хакеров к машинам на базе Windows. "Во-первых, Apple принадлежит менее 10% рынка. Во-вторых, система Apple более безопасна изначально. В-третьих, Microsoft воспринимается как "Большой брат", а хакеры наслаждаются ударами по ненавистному авторитету", - привел убедительные аргументы Хаусман.

Как бы там ни было, специалист признал, что исторически сложившиеся тенденции меняются с ростом популярности многочисленных "яблочных" продуктов, таких как iPhone. "Apple выполняет свои обязанности разработчика платформ лучше, чем Microsoft, но её системы определённо не неприступны. Однако ясно, что Microsoft выпускает одни из самых небезопасных операционных систем, даже учитывая нашу зависимость от них в той или иной степени". Наконец, Хаусман отметил начало внедрения индустрией существенно более безопасных ОС, например, сертифицированных NSA (National Security Agency – агентство национальной безопасности). "Будущее IT-индустрии несомненно более безопасно. Компании сосредоточатся на разработке безопасных платформ и систем с нуля. Дополнения и решения в виде "взломали-обновили" не являются ответом. Раз так, Apple должна убедиться, что не осталась в стороне", - добавляет Хаусман. 

3dnews.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

